# Looking for Barn to rent in NW Ohio



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello,

A friend and I are looking to rent a barn in NW Ohio, specifically in the Clyde or Bellevue areas. We have approximately a 100 hole rabbitry between the two of us, 3 market goats (for our county fair this summer), a few adult chickens, and an order of chicks/ducklings on the way. We will probably acquire a LGD at some point to keep our animals safe. We're both toward the ends of our 4H/FFA careers, but still actively show at the fair.

Ideally, we would like a barn (maybe 1000 sq ft or smaller) with a small pasture, with or without pens already in place. If there aren't any pens built, we would like to be able to do so, either permanent structures, or ones that could be removed upon moving out, whenever it may be. We're looking at probably a long-term rental, at least until one of us moves to a permanent residence (at the VERY least 6 months, most likely going to be 1-2 years).

We need a landlord that will be understanding with our purposes, and willing to work with us. We are willing to clean out any unused buildings for our use, trade work/services for the use of the property, and possibly trade products as well, such as meat, furs, manure, etc. We have a somewhat limited budget, but can make reasonable monthly payments.

We're getting pretty desperate for a place to keep our animals. He lives within city limits, and is really pushing his luck from what I can tell by keeping our animals there. I realize this is a forum with people from all over, but I'm hoping that there may be someone in our area that can help.

Thanks a lot for reading this, and please let me know if you might have something that would work for us.


----------

